# Temporary Absence From The Forum



## Silver (26/3/14)

Hi all

The last few days have been extremely hectic for me on the work front. I have hardly been able to check in on the forum. This looks like it will continue for at least the next few days or week. I am stressed out that my unread posts has nearly reached 1,000. I have a lot of catching up to do. 

So if any of you have asked me a question in the threads and I have not answered, apologies. I will get back into forum action soon.

In case anyone thinks I have gone AWOL, that's not the case.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Hehe, Silver. No problem buddy. Will miss you bud, hopefully all goes well.. 

Giz xxxx


----------



## Tom (26/3/14)

don't worry...I have today hit 5k unread posts  all due to a more hectic workload atm. See ya soon


----------



## Silver (26/3/14)

Thanks @Gizmo

Having serious withdrawal symptoms from this forum!!!!
Got no idea how much I miss you all
Just 2 days of sub-par forum action and I feel lost....

@Tom - you'll be back too


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Come back real soon Hi Ho! We miss you already and you are here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Don't be gone too long  (Or you might miss the launch of the PT4 mini or 16E)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

All the best with the work, @Silver. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

Good luck!!
I know the feeling all too well. So busy, i cannot even pick up vapemail from @TylerD
When you get back online, it will be like reading a new forum with tons of new info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

Best of luck bud

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

hey @Silver 

dont worry, you have made an impact on all of us already so we will miss you dearly while you busy with work.

in the mean time we have a few members pulling silvers already LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

